# TAKE LOOK AT THIS REAR END! Damn this nice



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6234384968111063280

$38,000. It's ALL new.


:fool2:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

What about it?? :dunno: It's a Corvette-style rear end.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

-NO NAME- said:


> What about it?? :dunno: It's a Corvette-style rear end.


x2.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x3 !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

X4!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

X5!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

X6 Your right, its not even a C6 Corvette rear end with transmission. I don't care, it's still badass. Anybody still have it under their Impala/Bel Air.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

-NO NAME- said:


> What about it?? :dunno: It's a Corvette-style rear end.


What's funny is that you take for granted the amount of engineering that goes into that rear end, kind of pisses me off that you say "What about it??" What kind of technology do you have invested in the do you have?

It's a C4 with independent rear suspension and all of you joining the bandwagon of "It's just a Corvette rear end" probably don't even have a car or even the top rear end









LownSlow, you build models cars and have no room to talk. Get an extra job and build a car instead of trying to post 20k remarks
Kakalak, you prob still have drum brakes on that heavy ass Caddy
64 Crawling, well your isn't operational as you have those rusty as Daytons not attached to you car
Junior LOC get a convertible and then you can talk.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> What's funny is that you take for granted the amount of engineering that goes into that rear end, kind of pisses me off that you say "What about it??" What kind of technology do you have invested in the do you have?
> 
> It's a C4 with independent rear suspension and all of you joining the bandwagon of "It's just a Corvette rear end" probably don't even have a car or even the top rear end
> 
> ...


LMAO !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who cares lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> What's funny is that you take for granted the amount of engineering that goes into that rear end, kind of pisses me off that you say "What about it??" What kind of technology do you have invested in the do you have?
> 
> It's a C4 with independent rear suspension and all of you joining the bandwagon of "It's just a Corvette rear end" probably don't even have a car or even the top rear end
> 
> ...


you mad, youre making it out more than it is. its pre fab frame nothing special. now if it had a Jag rear end or a Z8 rear end then it might be something worth gawking at. C4 rear ends is standard for street machines like that. 

this has 200x more engineering than that whole set up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> What's funny is that you take for granted the amount of engineering that goes into that rear end, kind of pisses me off that you say "What about it??" What kind of technology do you have invested in the do you have?
> 
> It's a C4 with independent rear suspension and all of you joining the bandwagon of "It's just a Corvette rear end" probably don't even have a car or even the top rear end
> 
> ...


thats funny you make reference to heavy ass drums on a car when my trunk has 6 batteries and 2 pumps.... Like I give a fuck about the weight of my caddy :uh: :facepalm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> X6 Your right, its not even a C6 Corvette rear end with transmission. I don't care, it's still badass. Anybody still have it under their Impala/Bel Air.


do you?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lol. Damn.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> Now if it had a *Jag rear end *or a Z8 rear end then it might be something worth gawking at


Bwah, Jag rear ends are NOT practical whatsoever for a cut car.

You have NEVER built one single car EVER. You play with plastic toys little dominican ******.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama: '06 frame swap???


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> thats funny you make reference to heavy ass drums on a car when my trunk has 6 batteries and 2 pumps.... Like I give a fuck about the weight of my caddy :uh: :facepalm:


YOU just proved my point. 1. Heavy Ass Caddy 2. An Addition of almost (1/2 ton) 1000 extra lbs with hydro setup.

Your probably like this guy from the Young Hogg Video that crashes his Caddy. Build your shit right!
http://youtu.be/CL_GCcvz0V8


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> you mad, youre making it out more than it is. its pre fab frame nothing special. now if it had a Jag rear end or a Z8 rear end then it might be something worth gawking at. C4 rear ends is standard for street machines like that.
> 
> this has 200x more engineering than that whole set up


As always, you have no idea what you're talking about saying that's its a "pre fab" frame. 








You can't just melt plastic like your little models to make a 2007 C4 Corvette suspension fit into a 55-57 Chevy. That's just one of the stupidest remarks you have posted, besides bringing in a CRX into the conversation.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> YOU just proved my point. 1. Heavy Ass Caddy 2. An Addition of almost (1/2 ton) 1000 extra lbs with hydro setup.


I missed your point. If your racing or towing full time you prolly will want to upgrade to bigger/better brakes. I rarely go over 50 mph in my car and pay attention while driving. Oh and Im still running this 4100 motor. 

So ..... will I be upgrading to corvette rear end................. Um no.

Im not a fan of corvettes so I will never gawk at that rear end. U could prolly get more use of your time by attempting to install one in your car instead of being on here getting mad at people that aint worshipping that frame/rear end as you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> As always, you have no idea what you're talking about saying that's its a "pre fab" frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says it in the description dumbass. my point still holds theres more work in that honda than that frame you cant just up and drop a NSX engine in the pan of a CRX.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jack Tripper said:


> Bwah, Jag rear ends are NOT practical whatsoever for a cut car.
> 
> You have NEVER built one single car EVER. You play with plastic toys little dominican ******.


we talking lowriders or hot rods? neither would a corvette rear end.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> YOU just proved my point. 1. Heavy Ass Caddy 2. An Addition of almost (1/2 ton) 1000 extra lbs with hydro setup.
> 
> Your probably like this guy from the Young Hogg Video that crashes his Caddy. Build your shit right!
> http://youtu.be/CL_GCcvz0V8


:uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> :uh:


:roflmao: hes a fucking master of braking physics genius


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

inspirationless lookin chassis for a low.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: hes a fucking master of braking physics genius


A Cheerleader if you ask me, that fool's mad cause we aint jockin that frame/rearend. He doesnt speak like he has ever put one in a car nor that he has 38K to buy that shit. So I dont know what hes trying to accomplish :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> A Cheerleader if you ask me, that fool's mad cause we aint jockin that frame/rearend. He doesnt speak like he has ever put one in a car nor that he has 38K to buy that shit. So I dont know what hes trying to accomplish :dunno:


its just a meh set up works on a street machine im sure whoever buys it will never flex it out,neither have i but ive seen better set ups on mini trucks running live axles


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> its just a meh set up works on a street machine im sure whoever buys it will never flex it out,neither have i but ive seen better set ups on mini trucks running live axles


thats for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

CustomMachines said:


> inspirationless lookin chassis for a low.


Yeah, because it's apparent that you provide MUCH more with your original paint job and stock parts, oh sorry you DO have air bags.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Yeah, because it's apparent that you provide MUCH more with your original paint job and stock parts, oh sorry you DO have air bags.


that looks better than your tinfoil dashboard pieces


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I missed your point. If your racing or towing full time you prolly will want to upgrade to bigger/better brakes. I rarely go over 50 mph in my car and pay attention while driving. Oh and Im still running this 4100 motor.
> 
> So ..... will I be upgrading to corvette rear end................. Um no.
> 
> Im not a fan of corvettes so I will never gawk at that rear end. U could prolly get more use of your time by attempting to install one in your car instead of being on here getting mad at people that aint worshipping that frame/rear end as you are. :thumbsup:



If you add a 1/2ton to your car probably not more bc your probably the same dude who doesn't believe in partially wrapping his frame when you install hydraulics in the first place, you SHOULD consider upgrading your brakes. You don't know what I'm doing, but be sure that it will be better than anything you will ever create.

PS-LowNSlow I DO know the physics of braking distance, hence why I am "The Scientist". I wouldn't expect YOU to know this, but if you do a lot of "cruising" which involves a lot of starting and stopping, it's a known fact that drum brakes suck at keeping cool and that's why it's always a bitch to take off the rear adapters for wire wheels.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> that looks better than your tinfoil dashboard pieces


Hardly think 23kt gold leaf is tinfoil. Thanks for doing a search on me, don't forgot to do some more search on cars I used to own. What car do you own again?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> Hardly think 23kt gold leaf is tinfoil. Thanks for doing a search on me, don't forgot to do some more search on cars I used to own. What car do you own again?


:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The Scientist said:


> Hardly think 23kt gold leaf is tinfoil. Thanks for doing a search on me, don't forgot to do some more search on cars I used to own. *What car do you own again?*


You got him there man...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> If you add a 1/2ton to your car probably not more bc your probably the same dude who doesn't believe in partially wrapping his frame when you install hydraulics in the first place, you SHOULD consider upgrading your brakes. You don't know what I'm doing, but be sure that it will be better than anything you will ever create.
> 
> PS-LowNSlow I DO know the physics of braking distance, hence why I am "The Scientist". I wouldn't expect YOU to know this, but if you do a lot of "cruising" which involves a lot of starting and stopping, it's a known fact that drum brakes suck at keeping cool and that's why it's *always a bitch to take off the rear adapters for wire wheels*.


upgrades brakes to what dual caliper brembos. wouldnt make any difference the video you posted doesnt mean shit as it lacks evidence he couldve had 17 inch rotors, 2 sets of quad piston calipers, and it still wouldnt stop him from ramming that malibu. if youre going fast enough with no stopping distance youre always gonna hit shit. 


ever heard of anti-seize.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THIS IS GREAT! THIS IS THE LAYITLOW I REMEMBER! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

did not expect this topic to be this much fun


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> If you add a 1/2ton to your car probably not more bc your probably the same dude who doesn't believe in partially wrapping his frame when you install hydraulics in the first place, you SHOULD consider upgrading your brakes. You don't know what I'm doing, but be sure that it will be better than anything you will ever create.
> 
> PS-LowNSlow I DO know the physics of braking distance, hence why I am "The Scientist". I wouldn't expect YOU to know this, but if you do a lot of "cruising" which involves a lot of starting and stopping, it's a known fact that drum brakes suck at keeping cool and that's why it's always a bitch to take off the rear adapters for wire wheels.


I believe in wrapping the frame. Now am I going to do it before juicing a street car .... um no, prolly in the future though when Im done with the engraving. But Im glad to see your concerned with my well being so much as to advize me to upgrade the brakes. And your right I dont know what your doing and neither do I care. To be honest with you, after seeing that fleetwood dash sit on your shelf for over 2 years while your trying to sell it, I find it hard to worry about the competition your bringing to the streets. It only tells me that people dont jock your work as you jock that rearend. Cause if they did it would of been sold along time ago. You should find somthing better to do with your time


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats how yall feelin:cheesy:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I believe in wrapping the frame. Now am I going to do it before juicing a street car .... um no, prolly in the future though when Im done with the engraving. But Im glad to see your concerned with my well being so much as to advize me to upgrade the brakes. And your right I dont know what your doing and neither do I care. To be honest with you, after seeing that fleetwood dash sit on your shelf for over 2 years while your trying to sell it, I find it hard to worry about the competition your bringing to the streets. It only tells me that people dont jock your work as you jock that rearend. Cause if they did it would of been sold along time ago. You should find somthing better to do with your time


So, like I said. You *ARE* the guy who just threw some hydraulics on his car and didn't bother reinforcing any stress points. SMART. My Fleetwood dash pieces sat on my shelf because I didn't really try to sell those pieces to some of these broke asses on LIL who don't understand the cost of Gold Leaf, sold my car and moved. How many people have gold leafed trim parts?...Hmm exactly.I guess we all have a lot of ideas, but someone has to have the balls to try something different. I explored into gold leafing/pinstripping/painting (prob spent more on the supplies than what you car is worth) and ended up creating some really nice pieces. 

Apparently, you are spending the same amount of time I am LIL..oh wait a little more since you have 52K posts. Do more, talk less.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHY SO MUCH HATRED? :tears:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

lol so a huge car on 13" 155/80 radials or bias plys is going to stop better with discs in the rear.... in a panic stop? lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> So, like I said. You *ARE* the guy who just threw some hydraulics on his car and didn't bother reinforcing any stress points. SMART. My Fleetwood dash pieces sat on my shelf because I didn't really try to sell those pieces to some of these broke asses on LIL who don't understand the cost of Gold Leaf, sold my car and moved. How many people have gold leafed trim parts?...Hmm exactly.I guess we all have a lot of ideas, but someone has to have the balls to try something different. I explored into gold leafing/pinstripping/painting (prob spent more on the supplies than what you car is worth) and ended up creating some really nice pieces.
> 
> Apparently, you are spending the same amount of time I am LIL..oh wait a little more since you have 52K posts. Do more, talk less.


 :rofl: :rofl: Im getting paid while on LIL  Yeah Im sure the gold leaf costs mre than my car :rofl: nikkah....... the gold plating on my turn signal indicators costs more than the gold leaf and your time to do that shit combined :rofl: :rofl: BAAAAHHHHAAAAWWWAAAA :rofl: :rofl: dont make me post pics fool


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> So, like I said. You *ARE* the guy who just threw some hydraulics on his car and didn't bother reinforcing any stress points. SMART. My Fleetwood dash pieces sat on my shelf because I didn't really try to sell those pieces to some of these broke asses on LIL who don't understand the cost of Gold Leaf, sold my car and moved. How many people have gold leafed trim parts?...Hmm exactly.I guess we all have a lot of ideas, but someone has to have the balls to try something different. I explored into gold leafing/pinstripping/painting (prob spent more on the supplies than what you car is worth) and ended up creating some really nice pieces.
> 
> Apparently, you are spending the same amount of time I am LIL..oh wait a little more since you have 52K posts. Do more, talk less.


you should stick your head out of the lowrider box more often, hotrods with corvette suspensions arent all that new shit been around since the C4 was introduced


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Youre all a bunch of little panzzys, quit your bitching


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Youre all a bunch of little panzzys, quit your bitching


direct that to the topic starter


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Keep up the banter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Independent rear suspension on a lowrider or any other car with hydraulics is fucking stupid. Bottom line, that frame is clean, I've seen better tho. Get the fuck over it, its not lowrider related.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

PICAZZO said:


> THIS IS GREAT! THIS IS THE LAYITLOW I REMEMBER! :thumbsup:





Skim said:


> did not expect this topic to be this much fun


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what u trying to build a racing lowrider lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr Buckworth said:


> Independent rear suspension on a lowrider or any other car with hydraulics is fucking stupid. Bottom line, that frame is clean, I've seen better tho. Get the fuck over it, its not lowrider related.


Better watch out, Mr Brakes will start on you too if you dont suck the dick of the engineers/designers that created that Corvette rear :uh: :facepalm:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn did my comment get deleted? anyways fuck your car and what you think. all of you


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Mr Buckworth said:


> Independent rear suspension on a lowrider or any other car with hydraulics is fucking stupid. Bottom line, that frame is clean, I've seen better tho. Get the fuck over it, its not lowrider related.


Dylante63: When the last time you hit hydros while driving? Ever hit the brakes while gas hopping...yeah, you may ride on 13's or 14's, but shitty drum brakes in the rear make it a helluva lot harder to slow down or stop.

Mr. Buckworth (probably a fake 2nd name):Your saying Whoever has independent suspension with hydraulics are idiots!...What's your reasoning, because it wouldn't be the first time someone did it..and the "Double Wishbone Suspension" aka Upper and Lower Arms seems to be pretty damn successful. 


64 Crawling: I'm pretty sure you must hate the thought of having a 409 engine, since it too would fall into your "Racing Lowrider Category". But maybe you like having a 283 with 150hp, so your right YOU def won't need the ever so popular Ford 9", let along that rear end!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL U A FUNNY LITTLE CAT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Dylante63: When the last time you hit hydros while driving? Ever hit the brakes while gas hopping...yeah, you may ride on 13's or 14's, but shitty drum brakes in the rear make it a helluva lot harder to slow down or stop.
> 
> Mr. Buckworth (probably a fake 2nd name):Your saying Whoever has independent suspension with hydraulics are idiots!...What's your reasoning, because it wouldn't be the first time someone did it..and the "Double Wishbone Suspension" aka Upper and Lower Arms seems to be pretty damn successful.
> 
> ...


 if you need to use the brakes while hopping you're a being fucking idiot to begin with, a shit driver, and or black. you probably think the rear brakes are the first to engage when you press on the brake pedal it doesnt work like that, thought you were a scientist:loco:.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

The Scientist said:


> What's funny is that you take for granted the amount of engineering that goes into that rear end, kind of pisses me off that you say "What about it??" What kind of technology do you have invested in the do you have?
> 
> It's a C4 with independent rear suspension and all of you joining the bandwagon of "It's just a Corvette rear end" probably don't even have a car or even the top rear end
> 
> ...






The Scientist said:


> Yeah, because it's apparent that you provide MUCH more with your original paint job and stock parts, oh sorry you DO have air bags.


your a fucking retard and FYI that rear end has bags on it. 



Jack Tripper said:


> Bwah, Jag rear ends are NOT practical whatsoever for a cut car.
> 
> You have NEVER built one single car EVER. You play with plastic toys little dominican ******.


why isnt it? dozens upon dozens of minitrucks running both juice and bags on independent setups some jags some vettes some other makes. its actually incredibly practical depending on your goals


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I know what you are saying but no it really does not... Cruising around 30-45 mph driving responsibly my drum brakes new shoes new wheel cyls adjusted properly work just fine... I am not downing stepping things up just saying


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Dylante63 said:


> I know what you are saying but no it really does not... Cruising around 30-45 mph *driving responsibly* my drum brakes new shoes new wheel cyls adjusted properly work just fine... I am not downing stepping things up just saying


People don't always drive responsibly. One may be more careful in a low, but bad judgment happens regardless of the car being driven. I wouldn't mind some better braking in my lac, but there are other upgrades that take hierarchy over brakes at this moment.


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

This topic needs a substitute teacher.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Too many people on this site scared to think outside the box, this is a brilliant idea. Nice way to be different. Stop building cookie cutter cars. Start moving forward with different ideas and stop making everything look the same


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WELL SHIT IMA PUT MY MOTOR IN THE BACC OF MY LAC AND MAKE IT 4 WHEEL DRIVE TO BE DIFFERENT


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WELL SHIT IMA PUT MY MOTOR IN THE BACC OF MY LAC AND MAKE IT 4 WHEEL DRIVE TO BE DIFFERENT


Travis Laboy from the Arizona Cardinals is already working on that! http://www.nelsonracingengines.com/cars-and-projects/2000hp-008.html


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> if you need to use the brakes while hopping you're a being fucking idiot to begin with, a shit driver, and or black. you probably think the rear brakes are the first to engage when you press on the brake pedal it doesnt work like that, thought you were a scientist:loco:.


Again, before you make your racist, ignorant ass stupid comments. Get a real car, get some hydros and then speak from experience...maybe go outside and make some friends; even one with a lowrider and THEN you can really be relevant. Obviously, when your gas hopping, clowning, whatever you want to call it, when you press on the front brakes will be engaged while in the air and will have no effect on slowing down/semi-controlling your car stopping until they hit the ground. BUT, the one thing you CAN'T research is the REAL experience of knowing that the rear brakes are still on the road and do slow the car down. Drum brakes suck at doing that over and over again. Your little toy models don't show you that!

On that note, since this is more of your experience, I need help completing my son's die cast car collection. I'm need a 59', '60, '61 Vert'. These are Franklin & Danbury Mint, so don't suggest those $35 cars.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Travis Laboy from the Arizona Cardinals is already working on that! http://www.nelsonracingengines.com/cars-and-projects/2000hp-008.html


what does that have to do with lowriding, mosler did it in the 90s


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Again, before you make your racist, ignorant ass stupid comments. Get a real car, get some hydros and then speak from experience...maybe go outside and make some friends; even one with a lowrider and THEN you can really be relevant. Obviously, when your gas hopping, clowning, whatever you want to call it, when you press on the front brakes will be engaged while in the air and will have no effect on slowing down/semi-controlling your car stopping until they hit the ground. BUT, the one thing you CAN'T research is the REAL experience of knowing that the rear brakes are still on the road and do slow the car down. Drum brakes suck at doing that over and over again. Your little toy models don't show you that!
> 
> On that note, since this is more of your experience, I need help completing my son's die cast car collection. I'm need a 59', '60, '61 Vert'. These are Franklin & Danbury Mint, so don't suggest those $35 cars.


racist? its a known fact bud. if you have to get your car moving to hop you have a shit set up to begin with and you dont need to be hitting bumper if you do your responsible for learning to control it and its your own fault what happens afterwards. wont be long before a hopper kills a kid im counting the days to when that happens then you fucking idiots might realize to keep that englewood sport in the pits. theres a reason drum brakes are in the back theyre not supposed to do all the work they do slow a car down but only 30% depending on the car. if your so keen on trying to prove this theory why dont you change up the brake proportioning system and see what happens.

yeah thats teaching me one thing you and your son have generic tastes


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> racist? its a known fact bud. if you have to get your car moving to hop you have a shit set up to begin with and you dont need to be hitting bumper if you do your responsible for learning to control it and its your own fault what happens afterwards. wont be long before a hopper kills a kid im counting the days to when that happens then you fucking idiots might realize to keep that englewood sport in the pits. theres a reason drum brakes are in the back theyre not supposed to do all the work they do slow a car down but only 30% depending on the car. if your so keen on trying to prove this theory why dont you change up the brake proportioning system and see what happens.
> 
> yeah thats teaching me one thing you and your son have generic tastes


What's a known fact? That fact that you're a racist idiot and keep talking negatively about black people. Stick to crawling on your knees and driving you models on the carpet, bc we all know that you're not even on any street to see anything. :roflmao:My son has generic taste alright, he's less than a year old! "Collecting" and "creating" are two different things. By the way, that "sun window" looks stupid and badly placed. My time with you is done.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS NEEDS TO BE MOVED TO THE MODEL SECTION PLEASE


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> What's a known fact? That fact that you're a racist idiot and keep talking negatively about black people. Stick to crawling on your knees and driving you models on the carpet, bc we all know that you're not even on any street to see anything. :roflmao:My son has generic taste alright, he's less than a year old! "Collecting" and "creating" are two different things. By the way, that "sun window" looks stupid and badly placed. My time with you is done.


funny how you went for the attack instead, it only proves what everyone else already knows


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> Yeah, because it's apparent that you provide MUCH more with your original paint job and stock parts, oh sorry you DO have air bags.


fuck that, original paint? stock parts? u have no idea wtf you talking about.
i was sayin that the shape of this frame looks like a welding table with all its sharp edges. not real charming to the eye on a classic car imo.
but if i knew it was that time of the month i wouldn't have made you cry like that.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Dixie23 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think things are gonna start turning around for me now .


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THIS NEEDS TO BE MOVED TO THE MODEL SECTION PLEASE


:roflmao:Low/Slow just gets on my nerves with all his "research theory" and no fundamental application.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Dixie23 said:


> I think things are gonna start turning around for me now .


:facepalm:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

CustomMachines said:


> fuck that, original paint? stock parts? u have no idea wtf you talking about.
> i was sayin that the shape of this frame looks like a welding table with all its sharp edges. not real charming to the eye on a classic car imo.
> but if i knew it was that time of the month i wouldn't have made you cry like that.


I didn't say factory paint job. I was referrering to lack of originality in your paint job...Come on Are you trying to match the "prison tan" _Dickies_ shirt with that color choice? In regards to your "sharp edges" comment, that's a matter of taste, and to be honest it awesome to see a frame welded and then ground like this; it's a bitch to get those edges that crisp.

I can only assume that you like the same old boring mandrel bent frames...kinda similar to your choice in color of you frame and rear end. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Makin corners like that aint hard if u know what your doing


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

actually its hok pagan gold. don't really matter cuz i like it.
and yeah for a clean lowrider i like the old style better in comparison to high tech, for hotrodding or prostreet its fine.
you wanna throw it under you low, thats cool. still think its an inspirationless looking chassis for a low :cheesy:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Makin corners like that aint hard if u know what your doing


I know for a fact that you have a stock factory from without any reinforcement. Explain how YOU would do this...Mr. "If you know what your doing"


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

CustomMachines said:


> actually its hok pagan gold. don't really matter cuz i like it.
> and yeah for a clean lowrider i like the old style better in comparison to high tech, for hotrodding or prostreet its fine.
> you wanna throw it under you low, thats cool. still think its an inspirationless looking chassis for a low :cheesy:



HOW iS THIS PAGAN GOLD?:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> I know for a fact that you have a stock factory from without any reinforcement. Explain how YOU would do this...Mr. "If you know what your doing"


:uh: doesnt matter what your buildin.... a corner is a corner. :facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

My brain is begining to hurt :around:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Whoops my bad, egyptian gold.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


this is the kind of shit that made me not like mini trucks anymore


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

while the geometry of the minitruck rear is pretty crazy, it looks like a lot of work just to make the truck go up and down ...


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Too many people on this site scared to think outside the box, this is a brilliant idea. Nice way to be different. Stop building cookie cutter cars. Start moving forward with different ideas and stop making everything look the same


Nice post.:thumbsup: agree 100%


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> while the geometry of the minitruck rear is pretty crazy, it looks like a lot of work just to make the truck go up and down ...


I think the complexity of it makes it look badass


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I think the complexity of it makes it look badass


I agree. It takes a lot of mock up and "back yard engineering" that actually work. You can only do so much with mini trucks anyway. Most older lowriders are usually about 50 years old, so you have to appreciate the restoring of the car and then the customization vs a mini truck that isn't that old to begin with.


----------

